# Poems That Go Splat - Free at last



## ElPitchfork (Oct 2, 2005)

ElPitchfork said:


> Just in time for Halloween, my very first poetry chapbook published is now available as a free ebook on Goodreads. Check it out. What's it about? Read the blurbs.
> 
> "Better than the best 'splatter' films, Rosenberger's poetry will make you laugh and hurl... and think. "Poems That Go SPLAT" is far more than just a poetry book -- it's a brutal frag grenade, packed heavy with the horror of a thousand b-movies, noir thrillers and sick psychodramas, all precariously compressed into tiny razorshards of ingenious wit that will leave you with scars you'll never forget. So pick up this book and pull the pin out with your teeth -- because you're going splat, too!" Stoker award winner Michael Arnzen, author of Gorelets: Unpleasant Poems and Grave Markings
> 
> ...


----------

